# creamed honey



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Try this:

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/dyce/creamhoney.htm

Absolutely addicting and one of our most consistent selling products.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Yeah, how much cream do you put in it? Sounds nasty to me. 

Think I will stick to Spun Honey.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

What is spun honey? I thought it was just another name for creamed honey. Is it just another method to make creamed honey using a different method other than the dyce method?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm sorry, it was a poor attempt at being funny. Notice the wink?

A lot of people who hear the term 'Creamed Honey' think there is cream in it and will pass it up because it sounds gross. Spun honey is the same thing without the incantation of having cream in it.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the term Spun honey may come from the fact that as part of the creaming process it is common to use a long "stirrer" , usually on the end of variable speed drill, to spin the honey and crystal you add slowly together.

Bill's right about public perception, we've no small amount time convincing people ( espeically lactose intollerant) there is no milk or cream in the process.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> Bill's right about public perception, we've no small amount time convincing people ( espeically lactose intollerant) there is no milk or cream in the process.



In that case, whenever selling creamed honey, can't you just call it honey, after all, isn't it 100% honey? I am also familiar with giving long explanations to customers asking all kinds of things about honey. If they ask "why does it look like that" just say it's crystallized, because again, isn't that what creamed honey really is? Then I guess you will have to give a long explanation about crystallization.....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just say it's crystallized and, yes, that requires an explanation. You can make creamed honey with any other creamed honey as a starter, but any smoothly crystallized honey can also work. I bought a flour grinder to grind my own starter. Just take any crystallized honey and grind it smooth first. I don't heat the honey as that ruins the flavor and I often take honey that is rapidly crystallizing anyway and put it on the window sill to keep it about 55 F or so to get it to crystallize smoothing and quickly.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here in FL if I put crystallized honey in the window it will liquefy. It's just too hot here.

I just stir the starter in it and put in the fridge. Stir it every couple days for a week and give it another week without stirring and it is pretty much solid.

We have a second fridge in the garage, and I only make a few lbs at a time so fridge space has not been much of an issue.

I love the stuff.

Troy

PS - some call it honey butter too. I suppose because it has the consistency of peanut butter, but there is no butter in it nor cream.


----------



## trumpet01 (May 5, 2008)

I also have a question. I have a qt.of crystalized honey a friend gave me. It's solid. Do I use it as seed ? What's the process? Jim


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

No the grain size of the seed is important. Honey that just crystallizes on it own usually does so rather slowly and so the grain size is large. This big chunks are unpleasant on the tongue.

You want crystals that are very small, so that the grains are undetectable on the tongue. The best way to get some seed is to go buy some creamed honey and to use it as the seed.

You should seed at about 10%, so if you have 10 lbs of honey to cream, you'd want at least 1 lb of seed. You can still keep your varietal honey relatively pure by doing it in stages.

Use the store bought seed and use 0.1 lb of it in 1 lb of honey. Once it has fully crystallized, then use that 1 lb in your 10 lb batch. That way the seed is only 1% store bought and 99% your variety.

Mine is pretty much solid after two weeks in the fridg. After 2 weeks you can take it out and leave it at room temp and it will stay solid.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Troy,do you put a spoon full [0.1] in 1lb jar of honey and let it set, or do you strir it in?If I had a qt, jar of crystallized honey could I make creamed honey by putting it in a blender?[anyone tried it]?Talked to a club member last night he said keeping it in a refrig.at 57 degrees is the ideal tem?Still don!t know how to make creamed honey.[I!m a little slow but I!m getting there.]


----------

